# Flipboard



## yabr (25 Août 2020)

bonjour
pourquoi l'appli flipboard ne charge pas sur mon aw??? 
au cas ou,connaissez vous u cadran ou elle pourrait y figurer en complication???
merci

ps decevant qu'on ne puisse  pas mettre les applications que l'on desire en complication......apple semble faire la censure là dessus...c'est regrettable


----------



## fousfous (25 Août 2020)

Apple buggué peut-etre? Tu as essayé de la réinstaller?
Y a pas de censure, si le dévelopeur il fait pas de complication alors y a pas de complication.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2020)

C'est vrai que certaines applications ne peuvent venir sur les compilations


----------



## yabr (25 Août 2020)

fousfous a dit:


> Apple buggué peut-etre? Tu as essayé de la réinstaller?
> Y a pas de censure, si le dévelopeur il fait pas de complication alors y a pas de complication.


J’ignorais .....je pensais que c’était le fait d’Apple


----------



## yabr (25 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est vrai que certaines applications ne peuvent venir sur les compilations


Les seules appli que j’utilise sont celles qui sont en complication  ....
Le bouton sous la couronne ...je ne m’en sers jamais ....il ne serait pas là ,ça serait pareil


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2020)

yabr a dit:


> Les seules appli que j’utilise sont celles qui sont en complication  ....
> Le bouton sous la couronne ...je ne m’en sers jamais ....il ne serait pas là ,ça serait pareil


Et pour Apple pay ?


----------



## yabr (26 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et pour Apple pay ?


je ne m'en sers pas


----------

